# Do you think shes happy?



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

8 weeks of resting, worry and we still dont know what is wrong with her.

So i took her out. quality of life. i think i made her happier, dont you???












:thumbup:

shes no lamer than she has been. but shes happier, and god knows thats all i want for my girl


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

she looks very happy :thumbup: what cutie she is!!!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww bless that is one happy dog :thumbup:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: she's definatley got a grin on


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She looks very happy I bet you're glad to get her out as well


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

you did the best thing in my opinion, and she definitely looks happy


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

very happy;;

YouTube - Millie...

see how fast her tails going there :lol:


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

> So i took her out. quality of life. i think i made her happier, dont you???


:thumbup:

Love that look in her face


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

tripod said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Love that look in her face


thanks 

my mum has also just commented on the change in her.... its like shes smiling again


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww she's lovely and loos very happy  xx


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks


----------

